# 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, 
I have a 1988 vw fox, right now it runs, has no exhaust under it, so it is not the cathletic converter. I can get it out of my driveway but it has no power what so ever... shifting to 2nd gear is almost impossible. 
any help is welcome


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

There are alot of possibilities that could cause lack of power or acceleration, Things to do to help narrow it down would be:
Will it rev up to 3000 or 4000 rpm's in nuetral or under no load?
if it will rev up check for restrictions clogged air filter or fuel system restrictions
I would also check and make sure the ignition timing is correct or at least close


----------



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (1988Audi80NA)*

It will rub all the way up in nutral, and in first gear it will take a littlebit, but it gets there, i replaced the timing belt, and put all the sprokets on the right position, is that enough to call it good? or do i need a timing light?
air filter is new, think i need to measure the fuel pressure?
oke thanks, let me know if you have any more thoughts.


----------



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (1988Audi80NA)*

o and one other thing, the exhaust got red hot when i was driving it... like really red hot







and someone told me that has to do with a lean mixture... what do you think...


----------



## jamrabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

timing..
the marks might line up, but you could still be 180 out.


_Modified by jamrabbit at 6:24 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jamrabbit)*

okey... short responds but clear.. 
so i have to go get a timing light then... right... and in order to set the timing, i have to move the timing sprocket?
a have a manual, but if you could push me in the right direction, that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## jamrabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

first check no.1 piston for top dead center.
then line up the timing markings on the pulleys. and make sure the rotor is pointing at the no.1 wire on the dizzy cap.
turn the motor over by hand a few times, and recheck your markings. if they are still lined up the way you set them initially, you should be ready to fire up.
and then, once you get a hold of a timing light. you can adjust the timing by turning your distributor.
if you try turning the distributor before you get a timing light, your gonna really wish you didn't. assuming you havn't already moved it, the car should run as well as it did before you did the timing belt. as long as you arn't off by a tooth or two.


_Modified by jamrabbit at 6:35 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jamrabbit)*

Here's a good like for ignition timing for most 8v gasoline engines
http://www.oneilcastro.com/A2B....html
Hope that helps some


----------



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jamrabbit)*

okey cool.
I will have to read a little in the manual about this, but sound pretty simple...
if there is anyone out there with other idea's let me know, i will go and check the timing.
Jeroen


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

is this how you bought the car or did the problem recently develop? the distributor is usually locked down so the timing shouldn't wander.
goto the cis forum and read the sticky for how to make a dpr test harness. start there. it wouldn't hurt to also tap into the o2 circuit and see what it's reporting.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

if the cars been overheated to the point of the exhaust...or lack of exhaust getting red hot, you might have been running too lean for too long, your valves may be totally shot.


----------



## ragnar's vw (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

plugged fuel filter?


----------



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (ragnar's vw)*

hey everybody,.... you guys are great!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have gotten a lot of response, i don't have time untill this weekend to work on my car, so feel free to post any more solutions, but i will not have an awnser until this weekend, not sure if i replaced the fual filter when i got the car, car came with this problem when i bought it... did not realize it at the time






















now i know better haha pff... 
Thanks


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

Runnig lean.... May be good idea to have a compression test on all cylinders too, just to make sure your mecanical parts are all right.
Good luck. Let us know what's up.


----------



## dryenko (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (cwcabrio)*

Check for a stick piston in the fuel distributor, my 88 cis-E did the same thing when got it running after after was sitting a long time at the previous owner.
Had to chean out all the fuel sytem of old gummy fuel, and change the fuel dist since i couldn't get mine unstuck.
If anyone has been screwing with the idle mixture screw that could be a issue as well.It has a very narrow adjustment range , like about 1 turn.


----------



## jeroenbalm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (dryenko)*

hey everybody, 
Well,..... i feel like a FOOOOL, had a buddy take a look, he swapped two sparkplug wires and DONE... Running perfecly, took it for a spin... lots of power. 
I know for sure i check this like two months ago must have goofed up











































Anyhow, now i just need to give it a tune-up, check everything...
I will post more if i run in to any other problems.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (jeroenbalm)*

No worries, happens to all of us... I guess...
Good to hear it's all right now... enjoy.


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 1988 Vw Fox runs but has no power,.... please help (cwcabrio)*

It's always good when fixing it doesnt cost you anything.


----------

